# Burrowing?



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Freddie was burrowing under his newspaper at the bottom of his cage a while ago. He stuck his little head under the edge and squirmed under it until all that was sticking out was the tip of his tail. What in the world is he doing? Should I give him something like a birdy tunnel to play with?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Cookie does the same on top of the cage as i cover it on night time and when he is out during the day he will go under it and sometimes get stuck :wacko:, he is so clumsy aswell is this a male thing


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

It sounds like nesting behavior. Giving him a birdie tunnel is likely to make him more hormonal so I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

He hasn't acted hormonal except for having special time with one of his toys every few days. I generally ignore that unless he needs to go back in his cage -- that toy is on his playgym -- and he doesn't object if i interrupt. He's almost 10 months so I expect teenage behavior any day now.


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Speaking of hormonal behavior, I've read that I shouldn't pet my girl down the back, lest I strike the match of Machi-mance. Is this true? Should I keep my scritches to her head and neck, avoiding the body? I try not to stroke her back or tail much (unless inspecting her for health/broken feathers), but she likes to cuddle up on my chest. When we cuddle I form an arch over her body with one hand for warmth and scritch her neck with the other.


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I have the same issue with two of my males. I know they have been feeling hormonal so they have been separated from any girls (one of my hens became egg bound due to an unplanned breeding). 
But its a PAIN! They constantly push the newspaper out of the cage from going underneath it so I constantly have to clean the bottom pan. I can't even put the grate down since one of the males is severely handicapped and constantly falls and the grate injures him badly. 
Meatball always goes under and whistles his little heart out. I guess he just likes to hear his ear piercing songs echo.


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

I put a washcloth in the floor so he can shove it around if he wants to. I was worried he'd poke himself in the eye with a corner of the paper or something. So far he has completely ignored the cloth and hasn't burrowed under his paper again while I was watching. He likes to play on the floor of his cage and shove his ball around and climb up and down his ladders. I keep his millet and treats on the floor of the cage since he likes to mess around down there.


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

My Charlie loves paper. He always gets very excited @ the sight of paper. I recently moved the cages next to my desk, when I'm working with paper he goes crazy !!! I put a piece of paper next to him and he sings to it, puts his head under it. and tosses it everywhere possible. I didn't think of it as hormonal.... : /


----------



## birdlover4life (Mar 6, 2010)

OH my, I guess I have it coming eventually, thank the lord Finn is only 8 weeks! I have time to prepare LOL.


----------

